

Director of National Intelligence Defends NSA Surveillance Programs - qubitsam
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/07/the_office_of_t.html

======
MikeCapone
Full transcript here: [http://www.dni.gov/index.php/newsroom/speeches-and-
interview...](http://www.dni.gov/index.php/newsroom/speeches-and-
interviews/195-speeches-interviews-2013/887-transcript-newseum-pecial-program-
nsa-surveillance-leaks-facts-and-fiction)

